# how to play rm files



## tempest_junior (Apr 24, 2006)

i have a clip in rm file but i don't know how to play it. any ideas?
perhaps a converter to make it avi, is that better?
thanks.


----------



## nmkyourface (Jun 23, 2007)

.rm file extention means that it is a realplayer media file. you can convert this by going to ...

http://www.rmconverter.com/


----------



## briealeida (Jun 3, 2007)

For more info: http://filext.com/file-extension/RM

Read the last post here: http://forums.techguy.org/multimedia/596458-player-required-avi-files.html


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

RM is a RealMedia file. Unfortunately their player sucks, however you can get a codec/file that will play RM files in any player. Download the RealAlternative file from here. It comes with Media Player Classic, which should support the files, however I have no problems playing the files in Windows Media Player.


----------

